# ISPConfig Systemrestore



## guckyy (29. Sep. 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Ich sehe mir im Moment das ISPConfig genauer an um es eventuell einzusetzen.

Wie mache ich vom ISPConfig so ein Backup, dass ich bei einem Neuaufsetzen des Servers nur die Daten zurückspielen muss? Ich meine reicht es Allein einen Datenbankdump zurückzuspielen und dann die Webs auf Systemebene oder was muß ic hdann genau machen? Ich habe ja schon die Bacjup Funktionen gefunden. Aber nichts von Restore.

Zum Thema Dienste: Kann ich die Dienste des Server unabhängig vom ISP Config updaten? Z.b. Clamav SPAMAssassin? Am besten per apt-get?

grüße

Guckyy


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2008)

> Wie mache ich vom ISPConfig so ein Backup, dass ich bei einem Neuaufsetzen des Servers nur die Daten zurückspielen muss? Ich meine reicht es Allein einen Datenbankdump zurückzuspielen und dann die Webs auf Systemebene oder was muß ic hdann genau machen? Ich habe ja schon die Bacjup Funktionen gefunden. Aber nichts von Restore.


Da sind noch ein paar mehr Daten notwendig. Schau mal in diesen Thread:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717



> Zum Thema Dienste: Kann ich die Dienste des Server unabhängig vom ISP Config updaten? Z.b. Clamav SPAMAssassin? Am besten per apt-get?


Das hängt davon ab, wie Du DEin System konfiguriert hast.

Benutzt Du clamav und spamassassin von ISPConfig, kannst Du sie nicht mit apt updaten. Benutzt Du die Pakete der Linuxdistribution, dann geht es natürlich.


----------



## guckyy (30. Sep. 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen User anlege, ist es von euch im ISPConfig vorhesehen, da PAM und NSS die Authentifizierung gegen die MySQL Datenbank vornehmen? Ich habe nach der Standardinstallation keine Einträge in der nsswitch.conf für mysql gefunden.

grüße

Guckyy


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2008)

ISPConfig authentifiziert ausschließlich mittels pam gegen /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow. In der MySQL Datenbank stehen z.B. auch garkeine Passworte, Du kannst also nicht gegen mysql authentifizieren.


----------



## guckyy (30. Sep. 2008)

Guten Abend,

Dann muss ich aus dem Grunde auch die Dateien für ein Backup sichern?

grüße

Gucky


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2008)

Ja. Schau Dir bitte mal den Thread an, den ich Dir oben gepostet habe. da steht das alles drin.


----------

